# .  (, , , )

## _N1

.
  .

      .
  -     ,    .

:  .   .
  .  .      .

1.    ,        
 ?,  ?  .

2         
   -6% 15%   .                    ( .  .)

----------


## OlgaK

?

----------


## _N1

> ?


  :Smilie: 
   ,  .

----------


## OlgaK

*_N1*,     ...
  . ,   .      ,     .     .

----------

> *_N1*,     ...
>   . ,   .      ,     .     .


   ()       .
    15% ?

----------


## OlgaK

,  15%  -     1%  .     .

----------


## OlgaK

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=81550  :yes:

----------


## .

*_N1*, -    6%      :yes:   6% ,  150      .        :Smilie:   - .

----------


## OlgaK

- .,        ...  :yes:

----------


## Andyko

> - .,


     - .       -  ,    .

----------


## OlgaK

*Andyko*,   *_N1*...

----------


## Andyko

,   2...  :Smilie:   .

----------


## _N1

> ,   2...   .


. N2   . 
     -    :   6%  :Smilie: 
(        :Frown:  )

    6%
     100000 
            ?

      ?
   100000  ,       
118000.   ,     .

.

----------


## Andyko

> 100000  ,        118000


     3   118   ,    100.      100    100,    -,    .

----------

> 3   118   ,    100.      100    100,    -,    .


     ,   ,    .
  .   ,   .
  , 3- , 2-   .
  ,   ,  .
       .       ,       ,   .

----------


## OlgaK

**,      "",       .        ,    ,       .

----------


## Ksenya

6%,     ,           ,       .!!

----------


## OlgaK

> .!!


..

----------


## _N1

> *_N1*, -    6%       6% ,  150      .         - .


.    100000
 6000   + 
    ~7%    !!! ???
  ,     ,   .

     13%,    6%     .    ?     ?

  .

----------


## SergeiP

> .    100000
>  6000   + 
>     ~7%    !!! ???
>   ,     ,   .
> 
>      13%,    6%     .    ?     ?
> 
>   .


  +,  (-)+ =   :Smilie: 

 ,  -    :Smilie: 

      .

     -     ...

----------


## _N1

?
      :   .   -   .

----------


## .

.    ,     .

----------


## OlgaK

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=82940
,       ...  :yes:

----------


## .

*OlgaK*,       - ,  ,        .      -  .

----------


## OlgaK

*.*,      ?

----------


## .

, *_N1*    .       ?    -      :Big Grin:

----------


## OlgaK

,     , , ...   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## repka79

!  ,.  /,  .   ,  6% -  .   ,  .          ,      .  :Frown: 
   -   .    ?      ?       ?     -  ,   ,   ! !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*repka79*,       6%,      ,     .      .       http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=99709

----------


## repka79

,   !   , .!     ,     !   .  :yes:

----------


## OLECH-KA

!  .     .
,      , ..   , .  / ..

*   100 .,   135.,  . - 15.= 25. ..    ..
?         ?? 
-         .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

.  ,  .     6%,       ,           ,    .    - . .  :  -       (  ,      ...)??    (    )

----------


## Andyko

,   " "    .

----------


## .

.

----------

,

----------

,    .     6%,  /  ,     /  .    .      (  ).
1.      ( ?)    ,     - ? 
2.     ,    " ".   ,   ,     .         ? (  ,   , / ,   )      ? ( ,   )         ,     ...
3.  ,     1,        ( )?   ,   ...

----------


## .

1.      .   ,     
2.   .   .    
3. ,   1         :Wink:   ,   1?   . ,

----------

.,    ,  !

----------

,          1      ,     ?    .

----------

6%

----------


## .

**,  -?    .      ,

----------


## Uzoma

?   1
     ?

----------


## .

1 ,   6%.    ,      .    . .
  ? ? ?

----------


## Uzoma

,   60000,  -  ?     -  -?

----------


## .

*Uzoma*,       1 ,   60     .    ,     -

----------


## Uzoma

,       ,   , ,

----------


## Uzoma

,       ,    )))

----------


## Uzoma

!!!

----------


## efreytor

15%  ...     ... 15%

----------


## .

*Uzoma*, - ?     ?
   -        .          :Frown:

----------


## Uzoma

*.*,   )))  , 
 -, ,  .

----------


## efreytor

*.*,     ...   1 .?  6 %      ...?

    15 %    6...

----------


## .

?       6% ?   .
     ,

----------


## Uzoma

6%   ,  ,    - !!!

    ?    ?
   6%    ?      ?

----------


## .

*Uzoma*,    ,  ,  ,  ,    
6%

----------


## Uzoma

-,   ,

----------


## .

-  ?      ,    ,   ?

----------


## Uzoma

.    (   )     ?

----------


## Uzoma

???

----------


## .

*Uzoma*,   !         :Frown:

----------


## Uzoma

.,,    
    ?

----------


## deniska86

..?? 
 .

----------



----------


## deniska86

...       ??

----------

,   ?

----------


## 13

)))

   (  )  ,   .        ,   ,     ?  .      ,     ..    .    .            -.  .

----------


## .

> 


 .      ,   /
    6%   15%.   -

----------

